# Ricoh - how to adjust date?



## Guest (Jun 10, 2016)

I've just bought a "vintage" Ricoh automatic watch off ebay. It came from Pakistan, but cost only £3.40 so it was worth the risk. It looks a decent watch and works fine. My only issue is setting the day. I would attach a photo, but I don't know how on this forum, but I'll try to describe my problem.

The watch has a winding crown and a push button. The push button changes the date perfectly, but not the day - I don't know if it should. The only way that I can find to change the day is to pull out the crown and wind it clockwise. This means that the hands have to be wound through 24 hours in order to change the day by one day. If I wind too far, I have to keep going through the days again because the crown won't wind the hands forward.

Am I missing something, is there a fault with the watch, or is that just how it is?

Also, I'm interested in finding the age of the watch. Is there any way of finding this out?

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2016)

guests posting rights have been stopped, please feel free to join the forum membership :thumbsup:

as for your watch.does the crown have 2 positions when you pull it out? if so then the first position will change the date, alternatively turn the hands until the date changes then wind them back to 9pm and forward again until the you get the desired date


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

The Pashmeister - your forum member account has been approved - welcome aboard!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

having a quick set date but non quick set day isn't unusual. Weeks don't have odd numbers, so if the watch is worn daily then the day shouldn't need changing frequently


----------



## The Pashmeister (Jun 10, 2016)

the biggest problem is that I can't wind the watch forwards. If I turn the crown anti-clockwise it unscrews and falls off. There seems to be only one position to pull out the crown.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

The Pashmeister said:


> the biggest problem is that I can't wind the watch forwards. If I turn the crown anti-clockwise it unscrews and falls off. There seems to be only one position to pull out the crown.


 The crown needs tightening then!!, How I do this is to use a set of narrow nosed pliers that i've ground to fine points, I nip the shaft from inside the watch and screw the crown with my fingers as hard as I can, It usually is enough to keep it tight :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

A little thread lock might help !


----------

